# Salary question



## next (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi,

I am coming to live and work in Milan with my family: wife, and two kids 12 and 18.
My wife will not work.
My gross salary will be 120K euro/year
What NET salary shall I expect per month?(after all taxes and governmental, regional overheads)

Thanks


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Have a look at this wiki link, I think they have just about right.


----------

